# Found the Original Bear Whitetail Hunter Manual



## VFF

pm sent


----------



## Pritchard

*Bear Whitetail Manual*

PM sent


----------



## kenkozora

gonna try to send a pm im a newbie


----------



## Dave J

I could really use a copy of the manual. Pm sent.
Thank you in advance
Dave


----------



## prowler700

pm sent thanks


----------



## 2Tired

Hey Fellas Im New here but i was hoping to have a little help, I TOO HAVE Questions about the old Whitetail Hunters. I Got 3 of em! could somebody fix me up with a a copy of that manual? i want to adjust the draw length for my sweet little lady and would rather not mess her or myself up by making a silly mistake. Straddleridge could you set me up?


----------



## tanneryrat

pm sent. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2Tired

So what kind of WTH do you have TanneryRat? the kind with three holes to adjust the poundage, or the kind with the swiveling arm that lines up a mark A-F?
I sent a PM to StraddlerRidge.


----------



## darton21

Bear Whitetail Manual 
PM sent


----------



## 2Tired

Hey Darton21 i sent you a PM. Im needin that manual pretty bad and im not sure exactly how this works on here.


----------



## Dave J

2Tired I have a copy that straddleridge emailed to me. If you want I can email you a copy.

Dave J

By the way , thanks again straddleridge.


----------



## jamaicajed

pm sent


----------



## joe_cctx

*Complete newbie with an old bow*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


Hi,
I am a complete newbie to bows. I have an old WTH with the three hole adjustment. Would you be kind enough to share the manual with me?
Thanks!
Joe in CC TX


----------



## mockingbird168

PM sent. thanks


----------



## parker_hunter

Can someone email me a copy please? [email protected]


----------



## lc12

PM sent, and thanks for doing this for all of us!


----------



## hdski

How do I get a copy from you. I recently have acquired a Whitetail Hunter and have owned a Whitetail hunter II for years. Both without manuals.


----------



## joaxe

PM sent. Thank you very much!


----------



## straddleridge

hdski:

I just sent several and I don't know if you were one of the ones I sent or not. If not just pm me with your email address and I will send you the manual.

straddleridge


----------



## rebus

hey i dont know if your still posting or not, but if you are, please send me a copy of the manual. thank you


----------



## OldGreyGeek

pm sent
TIA
Mike


----------



## joem5636

I would like a copy joem5636 at gmail dot com.

Joe


----------



## powerguy167

*manual*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


I just joined the forum and to tell the truth i have never used a bow in my life,I recently aquired the bear whitetail hunter and know nothing about it
I would deeply appreciate it if you could please send me a copy of the manual to [email protected]
Thanks for your help
Bill


----------



## garandman

*bow manual*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


i bought this bow used and cant find manual,would it be possible for you to e-mail me the manual,im just getting back into the sport and having trouble with this bow adjustments.
thanks garandman


----------



## straddleridge

garandman:

Send me an email address and I will send you the manual.

straddleridge


----------



## garandman

[email protected] thanks


----------



## jashbaugh

I've been looking for a manual for this bow for six months. Would you please email it to [email protected]?

Thanks,
jashbaugh


----------



## tarpleyjf

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.




Can you email me t his manual when you get a chance to [email protected]

This was my first bow and I still have it. I purchased it used back in 1984 and would love to find the manual to help adjust it to start shooting again. It is still a good bow.


----------



## DAVIDCOLL

hello

I recently purchased a bear whitetail hunter compound bow online. I don't know how to adjust it. I see that you said you had a manual. If it is for the one that has
the abc adjustment, I would greatly appreciate a copy. Please let me know what I need to do to get a copy.

thanks


----------



## straddleridge

I don't think it has an abc adjustment (don't know what that is). If you want a copy just pm me with an email address to send it to.


----------



## marlboromanx

i would like a copy of the manual please


----------



## brownenboys

Can you email the manual at [email protected], Thanks Rich Brownen


----------



## deto

pm sent


----------



## BerknerG

Dear Straddleridge,
I am brand new to this forum, and I hope I am doing this correctly...
If I could get a copy of the Bear Whitetail Manual - I shure would appreciate it.


----------



## straddleridge

BerknerG:

To get a copy of the bear whitetail hunter manual - just send me a pm with an email address to send the manual to. It is too big (about 3.5 MHZ) to post or send on this forum.


----------



## Jon R

PVT message sent. The message tracker claims it didn't go through.


----------



## shortpocket

*Bear Whitetail hunter manual?*

Could you please send me a copy of the bear whitetail hunter? [email protected]




straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


----------



## ajsons

Please send me a copy also, just got my whitetail bow.
[email protected]


----------



## redryder

i'd like a copy of your bear whitetail hunter manual. thanks


----------



## redryder

i'd like a copy of your bear whitetail hunter manual thanks [email protected]


----------



## sgolub

Would you please email the manual to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## F05dyck

Can you send a copy of the bear whitetail hunter manual to [email protected] thanx


----------



## giggityzz

in need of this manual!! 
plz email me at [email protected]

just started shooting my stepdads old bear whitetail hunter!


----------



## darinrhill

I too would like a copy of the manual my daughter is getting in to archery so a deep thatnk you for a copy Email me please : [email protected] thank you


----------



## munchman

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if anybody still has a copy of the white tail manual that
you could foward to me, I tried everywhere and no luck.
With great thanks,
Carmen
[email protected]


----------



## smidy51o

Same here [email protected] thank you


----------



## antique redneck

*manual*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


would you please send me a copy of the manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter Bow?
Thanks,


----------



## antique redneck

antique ******* said:


> would you please send me a copy of the manual for the Bear Whitetail Hunter Bow?
> Thanks,


 Please e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## sowheat

pm sent, thanks!


----------



## rutcrzy98

sure could use it,pm sent thanks


----------



## roadrunner77z

Thanks for the manual! :smile:


----------



## gamereapernva

Pm sent

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamereapernva

Thanks 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Blackbird7071

Can I get a copy of the whitetail II manual


----------



## straddleridge

blackbird7071 - yes you can get a copy of the original bear whitetail hunter manual - it is not the whitetail II - different bow. If you want a copy I need an email address to send it to. It is too big a file to send on this forum.


----------



## seanky71

*Help! I could use that manual too! (Bear Whitetail Hunter)*



straddleridge said:


> blackbird7071 - yes you can get a copy of the original bear whitetail hunter manual - it is not the whitetail II - different bow. If you want a copy I need an email address to send it to. It is too big a file to send on this forum.


Sir! I just picked up a Bear Whitetail Hunter at Goodwill so that I could teach kids how to shoot. Any manual that you have would be greatly appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## IsraelHands

Pm sent for Whitetail Hunter manual. Much obliged. 
Chris K 
Buffalo


----------



## DrReves

PM sent Thanks!


----------



## Slosir

Pm sent. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Buckneccid

Straddleridge, being the general idiot I am, I tried adjusting the Whitetail hunter for the GF< and managed to get the cables all out of adjustment and the string hanging loose. You have no idea how much I need and appreciate the manual for the bow if you can e-mail it to [email protected]. It has the adjustments listed in lbs, not in leters if that helps. Thanks, Buck.


----------



## niterider

*manual*

I purchase this new been in storage just got it for grandson need manual to get it setup. thank you have looked for this allover.


----------



## straddleridge

niterider - I need an email address to send the manual to - it is too big to send through this forum


----------



## niterider

sorry my email is [email protected]


----------



## Buckstophere65

Thanks STRADDLERIDGE! YOU DA MAN! PM sent w/reply! I'm not sure if you got my PM reply but "tanks you too much"! Buckstohere65! I would have had ,if possible,untold amounts of hassle tryin to figger it out! Thanks Again!Fantastic! Better than "Bear Archery" can do for me!


----------



## eri

I am new. How do I send a pm?


----------



## pat_t338

pm sent


----------



## Buggy1

New to the forum and saw this post. I have a whitetail hunter and would like to set it up for my son who has recently expressed an interest in bows If you would be so kind as to email the manual to [email protected] I would be very grateful. Thank you!


----------



## welling

PM sent- thank you very much!


----------



## webdev

Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## karlmoyers

Newbie.. Just bought a WTH... I need a manual. I think I actually bought a lefthanded bow. MAybe a manual will help me discover.


----------



## A1QUINN

what a great find the white tail hunter was the first compound bow for me and many archers out there some of witch still poses these today witch my child hood friend does and does not poses an owners manual witch I will download and send to him today thanks man


----------



## litazn

PM sent!


----------



## jchavers3

Hi fellow member, would you be so kind to send me a download of the Bear Whitetail Hunter compound Bow manual. 
The address is [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## ALABAMA WILDMAN

Sir:
Would you please E mail me a copy of the BEAR WHITETAIL II MANUAL ?
DWIGHT [email protected]


----------



## ALABAMA WILDMAN

powerguy167:

Would you send A copy of the BEAR WHITETAIL II MANUAL. TO [email protected] Thanks


----------



## GunSlingR69

PM sent.


----------



## RavenWoods

Would you send A copy of the BEAR WHITETAIL MANUAL. TO: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## staatscomm

I inherited one of these from my dad many years ago. Can you send me a copy of the manual as well? [email protected]. thanks.


----------



## shrekk218

PM sent


----------



## rich89

Pm sent I hope im not to late!


----------



## Steve62

*Whitetail Hunter*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


Hope you still have a copy of the manual. Just found my Whitetail Hunter after many years. Please send to [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Buckshot420

I sure would like a copy of that Bear Whitetail Hunter Manual [email protected]


----------



## sgldolfan

PM Sent.


----------



## norman_11

Pm sent


----------



## tagoenner

My wife just bought this bow in good shape at a Goodwill store for $5.00 with no manual. She really wants to learn to use it, put the draw weight is to much for her. Could you please send me a copy of your manual for the Whitetail Hunter bow so I can adjust the weight and tune it for her? Thank You VERY much for your time!! [email protected]


----------



## swsinhawaii

If you still got it.
My son was just given one yesterday and wanted to know tuning on this

Man I cant believe there are that many people with this bow being second, third or fourth owners!

Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## thegrimm13

new to this and looking for the manual for this bow please someone send me the file!! [email protected]


----------



## kramer_player

Pm sent


----------



## Knute

*Bear Whitetail Manual*



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


I have a Whitetail Legend from 1992. It is my understanding is the only difference is my Legend is a Recurve Compound as opposed to straight limbs.
Mine went through a Tornado 5/10/2008 and the manual get wet and stuck together. I tried re-soaking it and opening it but it delaminated anyway.
I would really appreciate a copy of this.
Thanks,
Knute


----------



## Ironshod

I just got the bow,(White tail hunter early version) and would like the Manual. This may be a dumb question, but What is a PM? I am ex postoffice and to me that means Post Master. Anyway I hope you see this Email and can forward the manual to me. This bow will be used to get my Grand daughter into Adult the size.

Thanks


----------



## rmbailey2010

Please email me a copy [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## emmos7bm

if you still have the whitetale hunter manual available, i would greatly appreciate a copy
thank you
bruce emmons
[email protected]


----------



## HIP

PM sent. I'm so glad I found this thread, and this forum.

HIP


----------



## massboom

I realize you posted this a long time ago but I don't have my manual and cant remember how to properly adjust the draw length, if you still have the manual I would appreciate a copy. Thank you


----------



## bone&arrow

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


PM inbound thanks and great find!


----------



## scgator62

*whitetail manuel*



VFF said:


> pm sent


picked up a whitetail compound to start archery with my granddaughter. Would really love to have the manuel if you still have it available. Thanks, Ty


----------



## mdoss

PM Sent. Thanks

mdoss 11/21/2014


----------



## MCA

I bought this bow brand new in 1979 and I've graduated to more modern equipment ... but two of my kids want to learn to shoot it. Don't know that I need the manual but it would be nice to have a copy if you have it available as a pdf file.

mcatdi at gmail dot com

Thanks


----------



## thebolo

Id love a copy also if anyone could email it to me. [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## Rob McSweeney

Pm sent


----------



## cds1955

PM sent to you I have that old bow but can't find the manual. Would appreciate it if I could that manual.


----------



## WillyK16748

I found this site while searching for the manual, sending a PM request. I just bought a home in the country with woods and was thinking about trying archery. I went into the attic of the garage yesterday and found a Bear Whitetail II and a Bear Black Bear hanging in the rafters! Considered it my lucky day and a great opportunity to give it a try without beating up my wallet.


----------



## jgalley

I sent a pm a few days back. Is this manual still up for grabs? If not, does somebody else have it already that would be willing to pass it along?


----------



## ebeyl

PM sent


----------



## SenatorPage

I'm a new member and really looking forward to using the Bear Whitetail Hunter. The manual would be a big help in getting it ready to go with a few new parts and getting it tuned for me. The upper and lower adjustment wheels are both index-marked with positions "A" thru "F", and the upper limb is ink marked WH 803153 (which I think is probably a serial number). PM sent requesting the manual file. Thank You for any help. Terry Page <[email protected]>


----------



## royboy88

Pm sent


----------



## Brock715

Hello straddleridge, I just had neck surgery and was told that I may not be able to shot my rifles any longer(at least 2 yrs). So my wife ran accross a Bear Whitetail Hunter at a garage sale for $5. I think this may just be the ticket to keep me in touch wife my hunting roots. It seems structurally sound with no cracking in the plastic coated cables at all. I was wondering if you could still provide the link to the Manual for this one please?


----------



## Grigorio

I just found this thread regarding the Bear Whitetail Hunter manual after many frustrating attempts to find one over the years. I've had my Whitetail Hunter bow since the early 1980's but have long since lost the manual. Would someone who has one be so kind as to forward a copy of the Whitetail Hunter manual to me at [email protected]? Thanks in advance. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## BayouBorn

*Whitetail Hunter Manual Request*

I would greatly appreciate a copy of the Bear Whitetail Hunter Bow manual so that I can properly tune this old bow. My email address is [email protected]. Thanks, BayouBorn



straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


----------



## MattP82

So I'm a little late to this thread and I'm new to the forum, but I'm hoping you still have a copy of that manual you can send me. Thanks


----------



## Not2old2Learn

*Help*



straddleridge said:


> hdski:
> 
> I just sent several and I don't know if you were one of the ones I sent or not. If not just pm me with your email address and I will send you the manual.
> 
> straddleridge


I could really use a copy of that manual - I just got a Whitetail II - it shoots pretty good as is, for me, but its too strong for my grandson.


----------



## ki4rex

MY parents just gave me one of these great old bows, so I am getting back into archery using it. I've just sent a PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 6point12

Hi, I also am in need of this manual. Anyone who has it and will send me a copy please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## huteson2us2

It's my fault. When I threw my Whitetail hunter into the garbage back in 1976 because it was the worse bow ever made. I never realized that someone would pull it out of the garbage and sell it for $5 at a garage sale. For all of you trying to shoot a Bear Whitetail hunter, please realize that this bow does not represent archery in any way. You can pick up a branch off the ground and put a string on it and it will shoot smoother and faster than a Whitetail hunter.


----------



## Bryan Paul

just sent a PM by email. Thanks!


----------



## andrewsc

Someone please email me a copy to
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aprilswag2016

I just joined the forum and I desperately need a manual for my legend, if someone would be so kind.
Email is [email protected]


----------



## beef56

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.



If you email a copy to [email protected] I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Jon lambert

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


If you would send me a copy please to [email protected]


----------



## Jon lambert

Jon lambert said:


> If you still have the manual I'd like a copy please


----------



## #Fivecorners1

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.





straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


Any chance I can get that manual emailed from you......it would be a lifesaver.
Thanks


----------



## j.borne79

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


I know this is an old post but I have seen some fairly recent activity. I can't for the life of me figure out how to send a PM. If you are still distributing the manual I would appreciate a copy j.borne79 at gmail dot com.


----------



## #Fivecorners1

j.borne79 said:


> I know this is an old post but I have seen some fairly recent activity. I can't for the life of me figure out how to send a PM. If you are still distributing the manual I would appreciate a copy j.borne79 at gmail dot com.


----------



## #Fivecorners1

straddleridge said:


> I have spent hours looking on the internet for the original Bear whitetail Hunter manual because I lost mine. I found it while cleaning my basement.
> 
> I have seen several posts asking questions about this bow. I have scanned the manual an will make it available to anyone who wants it. It is an excellent 23 page manual with tuning instructions, parts lists, maintenance instructions and drawings.
> 
> The manual is too large (about 3 1/2 MB) zipped so I can't post it. If you want a copy please send me a PM.


Looking for that Bear Whitetail ll manual you said you have. Sure would appreciate it if you could send it to me......thanks!

I think I sent you a message before but not sure if I did it correctly. So I'm sending another one. If I did send you one before I apologize don't want to be a pest.......Thanks!


----------



## Tonychiba

#Fivecorners1 said:


> Looking for that Bear Whitetail ll manual you said you have. Sure would appreciate it if you could send it to me......thanks!
> 
> I think I sent you a message before but not sure if I did it correctly. So I'm sending another one. If I did send you one before I apologize don't want to be a pest.......Thanks!


Sir:
Would you please E mail me a copy of the BEAR WHITETAIL II MANUAL ? [email protected]


----------



## robipol

I purchase Bear Whitetail hunter in e-bay, need manual to get it setup. If you can help me, I will be grateful. My e-mail, [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Msged2007

I know this thread is really old, but is the manual still available?


----------



## Msged2007

My email is [email protected], thank you.


----------

